# Sub Wanted - Plower / Landscaper DuPage IL



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Guys ( gals ),

West Chicago / Bartlett / Wayne / St. Charles - IL

I've got a growing residential biz for snow plowing. Clients have been asking for landscaping when it's not snowing - I'm not interested in the grass cutting or landscaping aspect. This year we've done a lot of advertising and it looks like the biz should double.

I'm looking for a good snow plow owner/operator who is reliable and understands there is a difference between residential and commercial to sub and then in the growing season they would get promoted into my winter accounts for landscaping. So, you can still plow or sub contract plow like I do during a storm then transition over to residential after the storm. We take care of the billing, follow ups and client communication.


PM me if interested and for more details,


( I'd prefer to help a fellow plowsite member and growing biz before I reach out to a few landscape companies I know would jump on this ).


----------



## nicco (Dec 27, 2006)

SCOTT , I am insterested in what you are offering drop me an e-mail at [email protected] or call me on Thursday to talk. 630-669-4707 thanks Mike


----------

